# Long Range Precision Shooting



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone here also enjoy long range shooting?

By long range I mean 700 to 1,000 yards... just curious if any other members due precision rifle shooting.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Until 14 years ago, I lived in Southern California and belonged to a gun club that had a 1,050-yard range in property they leased from the US Forest Service.
I regularly competed in practical-shooting exercises and events there: about once a month. I practiced there about once a week.
Most shooting was done out to 500 yards against IPSC silhouette cardboard, and beyond that against steel. There were frequent man-vs.-man shoots against steel silhouettes, first hit wins, at 750 yards; and, less frequently, also on the 1,050-yard, 36" gong.
My rifle's attached sight-card still reflects this shooting, detailing scope and iron-sight corrections out to 1,000 yards.

I miss it.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I have shot highpower since I was 12. That is out to 600 yards.

They have dedicated matches for 1000 yards at many clubs. 

There are guys who shoot service rifles, AR15's, at 1000 yards with open sights. Crazy, I know but the rifle can do it. Most guys shoot with scopes at 1000 yards. 

My dad just built my brother and himself an EBR and that is a 1000 yard gun. Now to test it at the range....


----------

